# Kayak Beach cart



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a deal on some beach tires( 21"x12" balloon tire ) and I plan on making a few carts. Is anyone intrested in a cart? I have a pro angler and I will have cart ready for it today and I will post a picture.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

cool cant wait to see cause hauling this PA around is a chore.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I am looking for a beach cart. PM me for price and availability. thanks!

Chris


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be interested also.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im very interested can you text me details when you get a chance?
thank you


----------



## iketoga (Dec 28, 2010)

Would also like the details. Thanks


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

any updates BigD?


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I had some stuff come up but I should have some soon. I have enough wheels and axles to make 3 pluse one for me. Sorry for the delay, I had some honey doos that I got behind on. As soon as I get one done I will post pics and a price and offer by order of this post.


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of the wheels and axle. I can sell the axle and wheels if someone wants to make the cart to fit their own needs. The wheels are $125 each with no axle if you were to buy them new. They are not new but are in good shape. Pm me if intrested. The wheels are 21 inches Tall 12 inches wide on a 8 inch rim.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Are u sellingvthe used wheels for 125 per wheel?


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

No, it was just for info. Lol. I edited the post. I see why you thought that by the way I typed it.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm interested in pics and price. I have a PA as well.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

B.Fine said:


> I'm interested in pics and price. I have a PA as well.


+1 except pa part lol

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

man im going to have to keep logging my smaller snad wheels and ivest that money in some spinach hahaha


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I FINALLY had some free time and finished a cart. I tried it out today at ft. Pickens and it worked great. Here is a few pictures of the one I built for me. I have three more wheel and axles for sale. I would like to get $150 for just the wheels and alxe and you build the PVC your self to your needs. If you have any questions PM me.
Thanks, Sean D.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice looking cart


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks,it sure make the trek to the water easy.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job big d. For those that haven't tried to pull their yak through the sand, a set up like this is necessary especially when you're worn out after fishing all day.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow great job... I bet it is sooo much easy to haul to the water:thumbsup:


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Pete, It was alot better than the turf wheels I tried to use the first time.


----------

